# Forum More Stuff Debate & Technical Discussion  Wanted  BCA 2011 Vol 2?

## racingtadpole

Greetings People, 
To cut a long story short I need a copy of VOL2 of the 2011 BCA, the one that deals with residential building.  I went to the SAI Global website intent on purchasing it but they only seem to offer a $1700/$1800 subscription service (either that or I am losing my touch at finding things on the net). 
Some searching away from SAI did find an illustrated version by another company, but I have reservations about shelling out the $310 for it because I dont know if it actually contains the BCA or is just a supplement to be used with the BCA. 
Anyone able to point me in the right direction? 
Thanks

----------


## SlowMick

hey bloke, 
you can buy the Residential Housing Provisions 2011 (Hard Copy & Web) for $180 at the Australian Building Codes Board Webshop.  https://services.abcb.gov.au/abcbshop/ 
Cheers, 
Mick

----------


## intertd6

Go to your nearest Uni that has Architectural / Construction degrees, they will have it in their library, as well as the commentary, free to read, 20c a page to copy for educational purposes.
regards inter

----------


## racingtadpole

Thanks, much appreciated.

----------


## Puggy-too

*Hi  racingtadpole*, 
Hope this is not too late for you....  You can get it free in most local libraries.  Better still my librarian said that if it "times out" while on it - "then here's the account no. and password for this library"  - Bingo!   My building inspector passed on some info from the BCA  -  the PDF he sent via email is a scanned copy from a TAFE College!   Friends in high places!
Cheers - P-2

----------


## akefds

I badly need a pdf copy of 2011 or 2012 please 
Kevin  *EDITED POST: See post #3 above.*    

> *Hi  racingtadpole*, 
> Hope this is not too late for you....  You can get it free in most local libraries.  Better still my librarian said that if it "times out" while on it - "then here's the account no. and password for this library"  - Bingo!   My building inspector passed on some info from the BCA  -  the PDF he sent via email is a scanned copy from a TAFE College!   Friends in high places!
> Cheers - P-2

----------

